# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.6.8 - MSM8960 with eMMC support added!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.6.8 is out! 
Added support for *Qualcomm MSM8960* Mobile Processor *with eMMC* storage devices.
Also added support for Samsung SGH-T999, Samsung SGH-I547 and LG P870 based on mentoined above CPU!   Medusa Box v1.6.8 Release Notes: 
- *Added support for Qualcomm MSM8960 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage devices.*
- Added support for the following models:  Samsung SGH-T999 - added Dead Boot Repair.Samsung SGH-I547 - added Dead Boot Repair.LG P870 - added Dead Boot Repair 
- Released some improvements to the main software.
- Repair files are uploaded into the support area. 
Medusa Box delivers the most efficient and cutting edge updates. Follow the news, because there's going to be more! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

